# Feat to improve "SPELLS PER DAY"



## Jimlock (Apr 15, 2011)

I was looking for a feat that improves "Spells per day" as in granting you a "+1 level of existing class" ...as in many PrCs. Destined for multiclass characters of course! (It would be quite unbalanced to allow a better Caster Level than your Character Level!)

..So i found the following in KJDavies

Spellcaster [Magic]

You have developed better spellcasting ability.

Benefit You gain one caster level for all purposes (including spell slots per day), to a maximum caster level equal to your Hit Dice.

Special This feat may be taken multiple times. Its effects stack.

If you take this feat and would end up with a caster level higher than your Hit Dice, the remainder is banked for later use. For example, if a halfcaster takes this feat at first level (and would end up with a theoretical “1.5 caster levels”, capped by his Hit Dice at 1), when he takes a second level of a halfcaster class the remainder gets used (giving him two caster levels when he’s got two Hit Dice).


I was wondering if you guys have ever bumped on a similar feat in any of the 3.5 books?

All there is in official sourcebooks that helps multiclassed spellcasters is the "Practiced Spellcaster" in Complete Arcane, which grants you a +4 on caster Lvl only. A great feat for sure but unfortunately its stands on its own. It would have been nice to think of writing more stuff about multiclassed spellcasters. Not to mention that it would have been much better to make you "pay" for your spellcasting progression (through a feat) rather than giving them away for free in every Lvl (Which is the case of many a broken PrCs)

Findings? Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## akbearfoot (Apr 15, 2011)

Off the top of my head, this comes across as way broken.

Anything like this based on a HC cap is ugly, since outsiders and other critters like dragons with high hit dice and 'built' in casting abilities could feat-dump into this and suddenly be tossing spells 3 or 4 levels higher than their CRs would otherwise indicate.

Also really broken for the dual-casting classes like Mystic theurge, as it would give them back their 9th level spell slots for the cost of a couple feats.  Which pretty much destroys the entire point of the casting prerequisites in the first place.

A single feat probably shouldn't grant anything higher than a 2nd level spell.  Balance wise anyways.

As has been pointed out, Practiced spellcaster is already a great feat.  This other feat is much more powerful.


----------



## Herzog (Apr 15, 2011)

I know of only two places outside of PrC's that give this kind of caster boost:

1. Loredrake archetype from Draconomicon. comes at the cost of racial hd(d12->d10), and only accessible by (true) dragons.
2. Greater Draconic Ritual from the Races of the Dragon Webenhancement. Comes at the cost of a feat, 4 hp, and some money. And only accessible by Kobolds, who can use the boost.

If you really want to include this as a (homebrew) feat, I suggest placing similar restrictions on it (can only be taken once, reduces HD size by 1, comes at the cost of 4 hp per lvl, only accessible to certain races (that is, races like Kobold that are relatively weak for their LA) etc....)


----------



## Jimlock (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think this feat is meant for monsters with built in casting abilities. It destined for creatures with levels in a certain spell-casting class. Dragons do not have Levels as wizards, sorcerers or clerics, so they cannot take it.

As far as the Mystic Theurge goes, i can see your point, but believe me, he did not need this feat to get broken! He's way past broken as he is!

I'm sure there are cases the feat can get broken, but perhaps it can be contained in some way...
Perhaps it can be allowed only once per spell-casting class (just like Practiced Spellcaster).
Perhaps it can be allowed once for one spell-casting class only (yeah.. a bit weird ..i know)
Hmmm... Perhaps it can get a prerequisite that lets you take it after a certain level (that way you can avoid low level characters taking it so as to meet prerequisites for a PrC... e.g. a 3rd, 4th or 5th level spell of the spellcasting class they want to improve.)
Perhaps the HD cap can change into HD minus something (e.g. HD-2 or HD-4, or even 1/2HD..)

I'm planning on adding such a Feat into my game because i feel like its an excellent option for multiclassed spellcasters... Its needs some work though so as to make sure it doesn't back fire.

Don't forget that in most (if not all) cases, multiclass characters are weaker (at least before taking any PrC). I always felt they needed some boost...


----------



## kitcik (Apr 15, 2011)

If every pure wizard in your game would suddenly say "let me take a level of fighter and this feat" then there is something wrong with it. Think about that.


----------



## Jimlock (Apr 15, 2011)

kitcik said:


> If every pure wizard in your game would suddenly say "let me take a level of fighter and this feat" then there is something wrong with it. Think about that.




Good point.
Not if you somehow fix the cap as i mentioned earlier. With a "up to your HD-2" (or HD-4) rule, he would need a 3rd level in another class to take advantage of it... meaning he's allready deep into multiclassing.
Even then there is the is the XP cost to consider for multiclassing regarding races and favored classes...

If i ever had a player playing a straight wizard who wanted to take a level of fighter out of the blue... well he better have a good story to back this up! No DM with respect to himself would allow this!


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 15, 2011)

If you are looking for an example of a feat that increases your potential spells per day, I might do something along the lines of this:

*Prodigal Caster [General]*
Choose a class in which you have levels that grants spellcasting. You gain extra bonus spells as if you had a higher key ability modifier.
*Prerequisite:* Int 13+, must have levels in a class that grants spellcasting.
*Benefit:* When determining how many bonus spells you receive for your chosen class, you treat your key ability modifier as 2 points higher. This only applies to bonus spells received per day and does not have any other effect on your spells such as save DC. Nor does this feat allow you to cast bonus spells of a level higher than you would normally be able to cast.
*Special:* You may take this feat multiple times. Its effects do not stack. Each time you choose this feat, it applies to a different spellcasting class.

This is probably grossly overpowered for reasons I cannot yet comprehend, but it might work.


----------



## Greenfield (Apr 16, 2011)

There is an Epic feat to gain an extra spell slot.  Normally used to gain a slot in spell levels higher than 9th, but I could see a non-Epic version that's limited to extra slots in spell ranks you already have.

(BTW:  This is how a Mystic Thurge gets his 9th level spells.  Or at least 1 9th level spell.)


----------



## Dandu (Apr 16, 2011)

Mystic Theurges can get 9th level spells without that. Wizard3/Cleric3/MT10/Wizard or Cleric 4 gets 9th level spells.


----------



## shadowgriffen (Apr 18, 2011)

*Spellcasting prodigy*

Spell casting prodigy is a general feat that must be taken at 1st level. It boosts your Int ,chr, or wisdom which ever your class depends on for bonus spells. The boost is 2 higher than what your real score is and this feat also adds to you dc by 2 . this feat comes out of pgt faerun

Another  feat that can be taken at first level is Arcane Manipulation. Which allows you to take up to 3 spell slots of any level  and break them down into
lower level slots  this feat comes from Lost Empires of Faerun. 



A little help I hope


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2011)

Others have already mentioned some similar feats that aren't so broken........  Extra Spell and Extra Spell Slot from Tome & Blood (I think reprinted in Complete Arcane?), Practiced Spellcaster (CArc I think?), Spellcasting Prodigy (FRCS and I think CArc), Arcane Thesis (PHB2), Epic Spellcasting and Improved Spell Capacity (Epic Level Handbook)..........

But, I suppose there may be some circumstances where a similar feat may be reasonable......  Here's my attempt.

*Diverse Spellcaster (General)*
Through difficult training and extensive practice, you have advanced your spellcasting prowess even while pursuing other paths.
*Prerequisites:* Level 3+ in any spellcasting class, level 3+ in classes without spells or psionic powers or spell-like abilities or psi-like abilities (not racial levels), Knowledge (arcana) 5+ ranks, Spellcraft 5+ ranks, Str or Dex or Con 7+.
*Benefits:* Choose one spellcasting class that you possess, each time that you take this feat.  Your effective level in that class is treated as 1 higher for purposes of determining spells per day, spells known, caster level, and maximum spell level.
*Special:* You may take this feat more than once, but no more than once each level, and no more than once for each level in classes that possess no spellcasting, psionic powers, spell-like abilities, or psi-like abilities. However, you must also choose either Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution each time that you take this feat (even for the first time), and your chosen ability score is permanently reduced by 1.  This cannot be undone by any means other than losing the Diverse Spellcaster feat.  You must possess a score of 8 or higher in the chosen ability before selecting it for this purpose, otherwise you receive no benefits from Diverse Spellcaster.

*Diverse Manifester (General)*
Through difficult training and extensive practice, you have advanced your psionic prowess even while pursuing other paths.
*Prerequisites:* Level 3+ in any psionic manifesting class, level 3+ in classes without spells or psionic powers or spell-like abilities or psi-like abilities (not racial levels), Knowledge (psionics) 5+ ranks, Psicraft 5+ ranks, Str or Dex or Con 7+.
*Benefits:* Choose one psionic manifesting class that you possess, each time that you take this feat.  Your effective level in that class is treated as 1 higher for purposes of determining power points, powers known, manifester level, and maximum power level.
*Special:* You may take this feat more than once, but no more than once each level, and no more than once for each level in classes that possess no spellcasting, psionic powers, spell-like abilities, or psi-like abilities. However, you must also choose either Strength, Dexterity, or Constitution each time that you take this feat (even for the first time), and your chosen ability score is permanently reduced by 1.  This cannot be undone by any means other than losing the Diverse Spellcaster feat.  You must possess a score of 8 or higher in the chosen ability before selecting it for this purpose, otherwise you receive no benefits from Diverse Manifester.


----------



## DeZwarteMaan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say... That's idiotic and would never be allowed in my game.

You want more spells per day, you can take Extra spell and Extra spell slot. A FEAT should NEVER increase your active caster level. It can boost your effective DC or spell power behind your current level. "Spells cast are as if +1 level"...

BUT making a FEAT to allow +1 caster level with benefits of +1 lvl on the spell charts and everything?.... uhm... No  You can take Prestiege classes, you can gain a level in the casting class, or you can take a feat that allows +1 extra spell to be memorized or known.. maybe... 

You should endeavor to increase your ability score to gain more bonus spells, take a specialty class that allows bonus spells, but the 'extra spells and casting ability" from a single Feat... no.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 28, 2011)

Jimlock said:


> I was looking for a feat that improves "Spells per day" as in granting you a "+1 level of existing class" ...as in many PrCs.




You probably haven't seen anything quite like this a very good reason.


----------



## DeZwarteMaan (Jun 28, 2011)

Addendum Note:

Craft Magic item Feats:
Ring:  Ring of Wizardry... remember it's function?
Wonderous Items: Pearls of Power... recall spells and give effective more casting
Ring: Spell Storage... more spells

Craft a Staff and imbue it with your favorite spells and give it charges. 

You are a Mage of unknown strength with unparalleled skills... and you are trying to Tweak the system by creating a Feat to gain a level beyond your own level. That's weak.

As the previous poster said... That's why you haven't seen this feat posted in Dragon Magazines, official books or otherwise.

You can take a feat to boost your effective level in certain things, such as a Priests turning ability being +1 effective level when turning undead. You have Spell Focus for Domains/schools for a bonus to spells within those spheres/schools.  You have feats which add slots.

Yet you are trying to boost yourself thru a made up homebrewed feat  trying to gain a level without real effort.

I suggest going the Magic item route. It's within the rules, the items are known, and it's within character. I never looked in the 3.x system to see if the Ring's of wizardry were in there, but I remember having 2nd edition rings for 1st-3rd and a 4th-5th doubled. I had more spells than I knew what to do with. 

I had a Pearl necklace with Pearls of power, that recalled spells I'd used.

I had wand's of absorption, which had been fully charged with spells absorbed, so that I could speed: 2 Casting time a spell that I had memorized, by using the spell energy absorbed. I just SRD's the Ring of Wizardry and there are Rings I-IV.. They double the spell level of the ring type, (Ring I: Doubles 1st)... So If you are wanting more 1st-4th level spells, Go with one of these 4 rings. If you are wanting higher level spells.. Ring of Spell Storage... or Create your own Wonderous item as a Ring IX for doubling your 9th lvl spells and go thru the research and creation process , pay the money and XP and make a Ring worth the calling of being a True Mage/Priest...whatever.


----------



## Herzog (Jun 29, 2011)

small addendum re Ring of Wizardry:

RoW V-IX already exist, they are Epic level Magic Items.


----------

